# Kicked out of the Taliban ?



## tomahawk6 (30 Dec 2007)

Laughable.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,319026,00.html

KANDAHAR, Afghanistan  —  A key Taliban commander who was reportedly kicked out of the militia said Sunday that he believed Taliban leader Mullah Omar has not signed off on the dismissal order, and blamed the report on a "conspiracy" by his enemies.

Taliban spokesman Zabiullah Mujahid said a day earlier that Mansoor Dadullah, a militant commander in southern Afghanistan, had been kicked out of the Islamic militia for "disobeying orders" and conducting activities "against the Taliban's rules and regulations." Mujahid did not give details.

Dadullah told The Associated Press he does not believe he has been dismissed.

"It's not true that Mullah Omar kicked me out of the Taliban," Dadullah said by telephone. "If Mullah Omar wanted me to leave the Taliban, then he would send me the message and I would put down my weapons because he is our top commander."

Dadullah said the news that he had been dismissed was a "conspiracy by my enemies." He said he was trying to contact Omar to discuss who said he had been dismissed.

"If Mullah Omar wants me to disarm, there is no need to publish this in the media," Dadullah said. "In jihad there is no personal interest. In jihad you will be injured or killed only for the sake of Islam."

and said he would soon provide an audio recording with Omar ordering Dadullah out of the militia.

Dadullah rose in the militia's ranks as an important commander in southern Afghanistan after his brother, Mullah Dadullah, was killed during a military operation in Helmand province in May. Mullah Dadullah was the highest-ranking Taliban commander killed since the U.S.-led invasion of Afghanistan in 2001.

Mansoor Dadullah said after his brother's death his fighters opened an investigation and arrested two "spies." He said a third arrest was made about three weeks ago, and new information from the arrest would soon be sent to Omar and news media.

Mullah Dadullah's body had bullet wounds to the head, chest and stomach, suggesting he was likely killed by sniper fire from a well-trained soldier at close range.

Muhibullah Mahajir, a spokesman for Mansoor Dadullah, told AP earlier Sunday some Taliban commanders were involved in Mullah Dadullah's death.

"That's why some of these commanders who were involved in the killing of Mullah Dadullah have made a conspiracy against us," said Mahajir, who has contacted AP in the past.


----------



## Franko (30 Dec 2007)

:rofl:



> "If Mullah Omar wants me to disarm, there is no need to publish this in the media,"



Poor poor Timmie....go and pull the stuffing out of your Teddy Bear.        :

Regards


----------



## armyvern (30 Dec 2007)

Hilarious.

I wonder if his "Taliban unauthorized activities" involved talking to the diplomats recently expelled?  >

(Crystal ball at play here ...  )

Reproduced under the fair dealings proivisions of the copyright act ...

Diplomats Expelled from Afghanistan



> (KABUL, Afghanistan)—The Afghan government expelled two senior European diplomats Thursday on accusations they held unauthorized meetings with Taliban militants, officials said.
> 
> The diplomats — one worked for the U.N. Assistance Mission in Afghanistan and the other was the acting head of the European Union mission — had traveled to Musa Qala, a former Taliban stronghold in southern Helmand province on Monday, where they met with local leaders, said Aleem Siddique, a spokesman for the U.N. mission.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kirkhill (30 Dec 2007)

Bill Roggio's take on Mullah Dadullah's dismissal:



> As 2007 comes to a close, the Taliban has dismissed its senior military commander in southern Afghanistan. Mullah Mansoor Dadullah, a senior military commander, was relieved of his command by Mullah Omar, according to a statement. Dadullah was accused of insubordination.
> 
> "Mullah Mansoor Dadullah has been dismissed as the Taliban commander because he disobeyed the orders of the Islamic Emirate,” Taliban spokesman Zabihullah Mujahed told AFP. "Therefore it was decided not to appoint any post in the emirate to him," Mujahed concluded.
> 
> Mansoor was the military commander of Taliban forces in the strategic southern provinces of Kandahar, Helmand, Uruzgan, and Zabul provinces. He took command of Taliban forces in May of this year after his brother Mullah Dadullah Ahkund, a popular but brutal and effective commander, was killed by British special forces in Helmand province. ...........



At very least there is exploitable dissension in the ranks.

The big question now is whether the local clan chieftains see more of a future in government and drugs, the taliban and drugs or just the government (all sorts of opportunity for legal graft in government as we in Canada, the US, Britain and France regularly demonstrate).

It soes seem that things might not be going so well in the west.  Perhaps that is why some speculation  has Al Qaeda turning its attention to the east and the Punjab.


----------



## Dog (7 Jan 2008)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Mullah Dadullah's body had bullet wounds to the head, chest and stomach, suggesting he was likely killed by sniper fire from a well-trained soldier at close range.



Sniper fire at close range, huh? 

I, myself, am a close range sniper as well. I don't even need bullets.... just a hammer.


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jan 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Hilarious.
> 
> I wonder if his "Taliban unauthorized activities" involved talking to the diplomats recently expelled?  >
> 
> (Crystal ball at play here ...  )



And a fine crystal ball it is - shared with the usual disclaimer...

*Expelled British envoys tried to turn Taliban chief*
Dean Nelson, The Sunday Times (UK), 6 Jan 08
Article link

TWO British diplomats expelled from Afghanistan over the Christmas holiday were trying to “turn” a senior Taliban commander, it has emerged. 

They held secret meetings with Mansoor Dadullah - a thorn in the side of British military in Helmand province - to try to persuade him to break with the Taliban and form his own political party and militia, according to Afghan government sources. 

If they had succeeded it would have been a coup for the western allies shoring up the government of Hamid Karzai in Kabul. Instead, Mervyn Patterson, a high-ranking UN official, and Michael Semple, the acting head of the EU mission to Afghanistan, were expelled after an Afghan national “confessed” to Afghan intelligence that he had accompanied the two to a secret meeting with Dadullah in Musa Qala. 

Days later the Taliban sacked Dadullah for refusing to obey orders, according to a statement to the Pakistan-based Islamic Press Agency by a Taliban spokesman. He said that sympathisers of Dadullah should break all contacts with him and continue their jihad. 

Dadullah took over the Taliban’s southern stronghold last May after his brother, Mullah Dadullah, was killed by Afghan forces. Of 86 Britons killed in Afghanistan since October 2001, 27 were killed by the Taliban since Dadullah took charge. He now claims to command more than 25,000 battle-hardened fighters who are loyal to him. 

Patterson, from Northern Ireland, and Semple, an Irish passport-holder who has worked as a British diplomat in Pakistan, are regarded as two of the most knowledgeable and experienced political officers in Afghanistan. They speak fluent Dari and Pashtun and have extensive contacts. 

According to friends, they were visiting Musa Qala on a fact-finding mission. However, the governor of Helmand province, Assadullah Wafa, complained to Karzai that they had met Taliban commanders, and demanded action be taken. 

The UN denied the men were involved in an intelligence operation or that they held talks with Dadullah. Dadullah also denied meeting foreigners.


----------



## Teflon (7 Jan 2008)

I wonder when Taliban Jack is going to go public with his support for this guys wrongfull dismissal case?


----------



## geo (7 Jan 2008)

Teflon said:
			
		

> I wonder when Taliban Jack is going to go public with his support for this guys wrongfull dismissal case?



Does this mean that the dismissal was trampling on his Canadian constitutional rights?

Ohhhh.... Where is Buzz Hargrove when you need him?

:rofl:


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jan 2008)

Kirkhill said:
			
		

> The big question now is whether the local clan chieftains see more of a future in government and drugs, the taliban and drugs or just the government (all sorts of opportunity for legal graft in government as we in Canada, the US, Britain and France regularly demonstrate).



"Graft" is such a harsh word, don't you think?  How about these as alternatives, courtesy of the Brit-com "Yes, Minister"

"1. Below £100,000
- Retainers
- Personal donations
- Special discounts
- Miscellaneous outgoings

2. £100,000 to £500,000
- Managerial surcharge
- Operating costs
- Ex-gratia payments
- Agents' fees
- Political contributions
- Extra-contractual payments

3. £500,000 +
- Introduction fees
- Commission fees
- Managements' expenses
- Administrative overheads
- Advance against profit sharing"


----------



## Kirkhill (7 Jan 2008)

You are correct Tony.  Graft is indeed a tad harsh.

I foresee a promising new career for you as Ministerial Advisor in Foreign Affairs and Development of Institutions.  What do you reckon?  Retainer? Ex-Gratia or settle for passing on your expenses as Project Manager?  ;D


----------



## NL_engineer (7 Jan 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Does this mean that the dismissal was trampling on his Canadian constitutional rights?



Maybe he will sue us for being the cause of his dismissal  ;D


----------



## X-mo-1979 (7 Jan 2008)

Mansoor Dadullah video a while back.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=e46_1181066358


----------



## X-mo-1979 (7 Jan 2008)

To add:

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=3a8_1198947752


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jan 2008)

Minor hijack - 



			
				Kirkhill said:
			
		

> You are correct Tony.  Graft is indeed a tad harsh.
> 
> I foresee a promising new career for you as Ministerial Advisor in Foreign Affairs and Development of Institutions.  What do you reckon?  Retainer? Ex-Gratia or settle for passing on your expenses as Project Manager?  ;D



Since I need the exercise, I'd prefer a secondment to the Ministry of Silly Walks, thank you  ;D

Now, back to your regularly scheduled thread....


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (7 Jan 2008)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> To add:
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=3a8_1198947752



These guys have rules??


----------



## geo (7 Jan 2008)

Of course they have rules...

Rule 1:  Mullah Omar is always right

Rule 2:  When he is wrong, refer to Rule 1


----------

